
Remembering the World’s Oldest Person, in the Objects She Left Behind - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/21/world/europe/emma-morano-world-oldest-woman.html
======
shanahan
But the world's oldest person is alive and well!

~~~
jamiek88
Yes, it is a 'the king is dead, long live the king' situation.

Language is weird sometimes.

------
Flodkjklw89
And again as in the oldest person on earth (Violet Brown,117) none of these
two cases of super-centenarians are [unsurprisingly] vegans or vegetarians.

~~~
eru
That doesn't have too mean too much, if the general population of vegetarians
is fairly small.

It might mean a lot, though. But it doesn't diminish moral reasons to stay
vegetarian.

(Full disclosure: I like meat, but once we have good and cheap lab-grown
burgers, I will probably turn into a convinced vegan zealot.)

~~~
douche
Is meat grown in a vat vegan? I'm curious, I really don't know where that
religion draws the line.

~~~
sidegrid
Religion?

~~~
douche
Vague moralistic teachings combined with dietary restrictions are hallmarks of
religions across time and space.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Group exercising is a hallmark of militaries across time and space. It doesn't
make a gymnasium into a military post.

------
gumby
The article's author must have loved writing this sentence:

>Inside the drawer of her night table was a supermarket-aisle anti-aging cream
that she had applied every evening before going to sleep.

Clearly it didn't work. I'd think a much better anti aging cream would be
cyanide mixed into butter. I doubt it would be sold in the supermarket though.

== All joking aside, it is interesting to read of her life, and to reflect on
self-help literature. It does seem like the people who live the longest have
less interesting lives.

